
SJ Games vs. the Secret Service (1990) - duck
http://www.sjgames.com/SS/
======
sbarre
I remember this, it was part of Operation Sundevil..

[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Operation_Sun...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Operation_Sundevil)

(oops apparently it is not, but it's an interesting read anyways!)

------
protomyth
The game Hacker, which was inspired by the 1990 raid, was a pretty fun card
game, and its rulebook still has one of the nicest phrases in any game ("turn
like a crazed weasel").

------
CallMeV
I remember what I was doing on the day this happened. And it was just over
twenty years ago and all.

A book released after the event, The Hacker Crackdown, gave a blow-by-blow
account of the whole farrago. I could not put it down back then. I still own
that book. In the light of this last few weeks' nonsense, I'll go and dust it
down and read it again.

~~~
CallMeV
I don't actually have to go to my bookshelf. Bruce Sterling, the author of The
Hacker Crackdown, released the text onto the web here:-
<http://www.mit.edu/hacker/hacker.html>

------
zandorg
My contact with SJ was when I wanted to scan his book Stonekeep for my 'game
novellas' website. He went ballistic and called me a pirate. I pointed out all
the other novellas have personal permission from the rights holders to be
hosted on my site, and he said that was fine then.

He said contact Interplay. I did so - no response.

